# Modern Antique



## debodun (Jun 7, 2016)

Quiet a few people that come in my house for estate sales ask to buy this clock. It's not a old as it looks, so it must be a good reproduction. I remember my parents getting this about 45 years ago for Green Stamps. When I mention it's battery-operated, people lose interest. What difference should it make if they like the clock?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 7, 2016)

I guess some folks don't want a reproduction and I guess to them being battery operated means the item is fairly new, and in their minds, not made as well as the original.Personally I don't have a problem with it. I think your clock is beautiful. I have one just like it but not as ornate. Battery operated as well. My sister in law owned an antique store for years. The stories she could tell about customers were unbelievable.


----------

